# Sirius Covers Election Night



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio will broadcast comprehensive live coverage of the 2006 mid-term
elections on Nov. 7 across multiple news and talk channels. Election-night coverage will
feature reporting and analysis from company hosts, reporters, stringers and bloggers,
plus news coverage from nationwide organizations.


----------

